# Sarah…9 Years On... :)



## DustyKat

*Sarah…9 Years On... *

*Diagnosis:*
Sarah went undiagnosed for 18 months until she underwent emergency surgery in July 2006. All tests, including blood and CT Scans returned normal results, she never had a colonoscopy as IBD wasn't on the radar. 

*Surgery:*
Sarah went into theatre for a laparotomy and appendectomy and came out with an (R) Hemicolectomy. She had 59cms of small bowel removed and 9cms of large bowel.

*Prescribed Medication:*
Following surgery Sarah was commenced on Azathioprine 50mg daily as a maintenance medication and remains on that dosage to this day. Due to the removal of her terminal ileum she also takes Folic Acid 5mg three days a week and B12 injections every 3 months. 

*Ongoing Treatment:*
Initially GP/GI visits and blood tests were very frequent. After 5 years she sees the GI every six months and has blood tests every 2-3 months.

*Diet & Execise:*
Sarah was left with the legacy of chronic diarrhoea following surgery and early on had difficulty managing it as she found the medication to deal with it be of little use for one reason or other. Over the years she has found that a vegan diet suits her best and natural psyllium husks take care of the frequent bowel motions, allowing her to lead a relatively normal day. 
Sarah goes running when she gets the chance as she says she finds it both relaxing and a buzz! 

*Education & Extracurricular Activities:*
Sarah was diagnosed in 2006 when she was 14y/o and in grade 9 at school. She has gone on to complete high school and is now in her second year at university. She moved away from home when she finished high school.
She has a part time job as the student welfare officer at the university and has a very strong interest in politics. She recently ran as a candidate in the state election and now holds a position on the executive of a political party. She is also the president of the local branch of the political party. 

So 5 years in remission next month and during that time she has had no relapses. Goes without saying that I hope it lasts a lifetime! 

Onward and Upward, 
Dusty. xxx


----------



## Dexky

I know this story as well as my own and yet am compelled to read it every time!  She's truly a remarkable young lady!...and quite easy on the eyes too


----------



## Welsh-bird

She follows her dad Dex! 
One day I may well post here too......
xx


----------



## Karissa

She is an inspiration! You must be very proud


----------



## DougUte

Her surgery was almost the same as mine.  This gives me hope mine will get under control. Thanks to Roo!


----------



## soretum

always great to read success stories!


----------



## AndiGirl

Roo and her Crohn's history/recovery is inspirational.  She is the type of girl who will go far in life.


----------



## Jennifer

She's doing very well for herself in more ways than one. Very good job!


----------



## DustyKat

Thanks guys. Your compliments to Sarah are so very much appreciated...:hug:

Much love, :Karl:
Dusty. xxx


----------



## xJillx

I really enjoyed reading about Sarah's success.  It is truly inspirational.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Keona




----------



## penguin

So wonderful to read this Dusty about how far Sarah has come. She is a tough young lady. These young ones are full of so much courage at an early age :bhug:


----------



## DustyKat

Well another year has ticked over and Sarah is now 6 years in remission! :ybiggrin: 

She looks fab and feels well, has no symptoms and is doing well on her second attempt at a raw vegan diet. She is no longer using psyllium and is having 1 or 2 *solid* and absolutely normal bowel motions a day. 

Happy Anniversary!!!

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Angrybird

:dance: Am so pleased she is still doing well, long may it continue! :ybiggrin:


----------



## Astra

Wow, what a trooper! Excellent news. And Matt? Hope he's doing brill too.

I've had Man Flu so I've got a lot of catchin up to do!
xxx


----------



## David

That's fantastic!

:dance:


----------



## joefigliano

Good story Sarah, well done


----------



## DustyKat

Just updating Sarah's progress.  

On the 10th of this month Sarah passed the seventh year of remission mark. :dusty: 

She continues to do well and is showing no signs or symptoms of Crohn's. She is still on a vegan/raw vegan diet, has moved back on campus and is in a relationship she is very happy with. She will finish her undergraduate degree this year and plans on doing a Dip Ed (Diploma of Education) next year. :ybiggrin: 

She is in control of her own health so aside from the fact that she looks well and says she feels well I have no real idea of what she up to in regard to that! :lol: 

Let the good times roll! 

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## Dexky

Let's party :dusty::banana:


----------



## upsetmom

:dusty:..I hope her remission lasts forever.


----------



## my little penguin

:wine:  and lots :luigi::luigi::luigi::luigi:


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Always love to hear of Sarah's remission success and how well she is doing in life ! 
I love that she is also in complete control of her own health now - you've taught her well and given her the confidence to stand strong and be her own advocate mom! 
Great job !

Xoxoxoxox


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Good to hear Dusty! What medication is she on?


----------



## DustyKat

Thanks guys!  

@LMV - Sarah is taking: 

Prescribed meds - 
Imuran 50mg daily
Folic Acid 5mg x3 weekly
B12 injections 3 monthly

OTC
Psyllium Husks
Vit D
Calcium 
I know there are others but I am not sure what they are. 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Niks

Excellent news! :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Angrybird

Such brilliant news! :dance:


----------



## DustyKat

Hi AB!  

Hope all is well with you and bub! :heart: 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Tesscorm

Sorry I missed this before!  Fantastic that she's doing so well, Dusty!!!    Really great to hear!!  :applause:


----------



## DustyKat

Well another year has passed and the title has been changed to 8 years.  

On the 10th of this month Sarah passed the 8 years in remission mark. She is home again now and studying for her Masters in Primary Education and with her back under our roof I can see that she is doing well with no signs of Crohn’s. She has pulled back a little from the vegan diet and now has the occasional meal of seafood and meat but continues to juice and primarily maintains a clean eating diet. 

She is a week back now from her holiday to the US and she absolutely loved it! I think everywhere she visited she made the grand statement that she could so live there. :lol: Who knows, one day she just might! :eek2: 

I hope these little updates give others hope and show that beyond the dark and dismal days of flaring there is a light shining for you. :heart: 

Onwards and Upwards and continuing to keep my fingers crossed! 

Dusty. :Flower:


----------



## Clash

So awesome to hear your great updates on Sarah! Glad she enjoyed her trip!


----------



## DustyKat

Thanks Clash. :kiss: 

Guess where? No prizes mind! :lol:


----------



## Clash

Ahhh gorgeous! Sarah and the scenery! How long was she at the Canyon? Did she love it? Where else did she visit? Do you have more pics?

My daughter is considering doing her student teaching abroad and Australia is at the top of her list.


----------



## DustyKat

She was there a couple of days Clash. She loved it everywhere! Funnily enough it was probably one of the few touristy things she did, I think she just preferred to immerse herself in everyday life. :lol: 

She spent a couple of weeks in Washington State and then went onto LA, Nashville, Florida -around Daytona mainly, Las Vegas and finally Flagstaff (Grand Canyon). I only have one other pic on hand with Sarah in it except for one of her in a bikini, best not post it here! :lol:

At Hershey’s World, Las Vegas…



Just as a funny little side note and nothing to do with her holiday…I went grocery shopping the other day and the down escalator wasn’t working so they had reversed the up the escalator for people to get their trolleys back to the car park. Anyway it was weird using the opposite side and I suddenly thought, I wonder if the escalators are used the opposite way in the US?! Yep, they are. :ylol:


----------



## DustyKat

Just passed the 9 year diagnosis and remission anniversary on the 10th July. :dusty::dusty::dusty: 

She will finish her Masters in Primary Teaching in October and I have everything crossed that the good times keep on keeping on for a very long time to come. 

Onwards and Upwards! :heart: 
Dusty. xxx


----------



## Clash

That's fantastic news! Congrats on the Masters degree! Long may her remission reign!


----------



## DougUte

Glad to hear Sarah's remission is still going strong!


----------



## Lady Organic

yeah pretty impressive! especially 50mg of Imuran is a really small dose, thats awesome.


----------



## DJW

Excellent.

:dance:


----------

